# circuitos receptores de radio am/fm



## Jhonn Camacho (Jun 15, 2007)

porfa necesito algunos circuitos de receptores de radio am/fm (de los mas comunes) 
si alguien me los pudiera pasar se lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 16, 2007)

para FM es facil busca TDA7000 en google.


Par AM ya es mas dificil, el mayor problema son las piezas que son dificiles o imposibles de encontrar y si las tienes que fabricar debes tener medidores LRC , frecuencimetros...

Aunque siempre quedan los receptores regenerativos y homodinos.


----------



## Jhonn Camacho (Jun 16, 2007)

mmmm gracias por la respuesta aunque lo que realmente busco son los circuitos comunes de radioreceptores, esos que antes venian impresos en sus manuales e incluso dentro del aparato.....
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 17, 2007)

Aqui hay esquemas comerciales.
https://www.eserviceinfo.com/


----------



## peruanito2088 (Dic 29, 2007)

titopepe123 esa pagina que distes no hay esquemas de radiosreceptores dime podras darme algun esquema para diseñar un adio receptor pequeño espeor que nos ayudes a haserlo les agradeceria de antemano


----------

